# Wie Website mit Reflinks vor Abmahnungen schützen?



## Tackleberry (11. März 2008)

Moin,

ich will auf meine Website Reflinks zu verschiedenen Anbietern setzen. Welche Türen stehen dann für Abmahnungen durch Dritte offen, die ich schließen sollte.

Vollständiges Impressum samt UmsatzSteuer ID ist klar
Was gibt es noch zu beachten?

Muss ich Artikel in denen RefLinks liegen aber auch als "Werbung/Anzeige" deklarieren?


----------



## Gunah (12. März 2008)

Artikel die auf einem Anderen Server liegen in eine Kommerziele Seite einzubauen ist, schon fast selbst mord... hart ausgedürckt... lieber das Cover von bspw. einer CD nehmen und selber knipseln...  der Haftungsausschluss darf auch nicht fehlen...  hier mal wie er sein sollte: http://disclaimer.de/disclaimer.htm  darf aber nicht 1zu1 übernommen werden...  FGruß Gunah


----------



## Tackleberry (12. März 2008)

Danke für die Info aber mit RefLinks meine ich Links zu Anbietern wie DEll und Amazon, über die ich Provision verdiene.


----------



## Tackleberry (18. März 2008)

Niemand


----------

